# fulltime phd student losing job - can i claim dole?



## doduibhir (27 Apr 2009)

hi

I'm a final year (hopefully) phd student & I've been working in a fulltime lecturing job since October 2008, while also registered as a fulltime phd student. My lecturing contract is up at the end of July and I was wondering if I can then claim the dole? Given that I have been working full time until now, would that mean that social welfare would regard me as available for fulltime work? Should I tell them I'm registered as a fulltime student or not? I'm really in a bind cos my chances of finding another job as very slim with the situation at the moment, and if I can't claim the dole I'll have absolutely no income coming in.

I'm trying to finish writing my phd by the end of September, so that I don't have to pay another year's fees, but if I don't get it done in time, is it possible to de-register from college for a year, finish the phd & draw the dole/get a job if I can, or alternatively if I can't de-register for the year, and I register next year as a part-time, rather than fulltime student, am I automatically eligible for the dole?

Thanks


----------



## Welfarite (28 Apr 2009)

The bottom line is that you will be regarded as a full-time student by SW if you are registered as a full-time student, irrespective of what you do other than study. I wouldn't recoommend not telling SW as they get lists from all colleges of students and match them against their own records countrywide. A criminal record is the lastb thing you want on your CV!

If you finish the PhD by Septmeber, are not registered as a student next year adn are looking for work, then you can claim Jobseeker's payments.


----------

